# What makes you standout?



## volton123 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
Ive put a thread on here before an everyone was extremely helpful in explaining the ropes, Im really just making plans at the moment and i'm not in any rush but I do want to be living an working in America in around 5 years time. Im finishing my economics degree, of which i spent one year in America, and im intending to do a masters in a America. But it seems the most popular way of migrating to America, is to be sponsored by a company, and they have to prove they can not find any American to do that, is this going to be likely? Or is it easier to gain a job at a company here in the UK, and in time hopefully transfer, but is this likely too? I just dont see these ways as reliable approaches on going to America. Can any one help, is there any other way? Or wat makes someone standout from all other candidates for an American job? Anyone had any experiance. 
Thank you, I appreciate your comments


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

volton123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Ive put a thread on here before an everyone was extremely helpful in explaining the ropes, Im really just making plans at the moment and i'm not in any rush but I do want to be living an working in America in around 5 years time. Im finishing my economics degree, of which i spent one year in America, and im intending to do a masters in a America. But it seems the most popular way of migrating to America, is to be sponsored by a company, and they have to prove they can not find any American to do that, is this going to be likely? Or is it easier to gain a job at a company here in the UK, and in time hopefully transfer, but is this likely too? I just dont see these ways as reliable approaches on going to America. Can any one help, is there any other way? Or wat makes someone standout from all other candidates for an American job? Anyone had any experiance.
> Thank you, I appreciate your comments


This is like asking how long is a piece of string. 
1) For your masters, do you have 50K+?
2) Some companies send execs to the USA, why not join a company, get some skills and try it that way
3)You cant just ask, is this a good way. The US is VERY hard to get into. Doing a Masters when you have few solid skills probably isnt a great way to stay. Add into the equation that its going to cost you A LOT of money


----------



## volton123 (Feb 23, 2009)

1) I understand that it was a very vague question, i was just seeing if anybody had any experience, moving to america by either of these ways. 
2) I appreciate your comment, an i agree with you that it will cost a lot, but above £50,000, is a bit of an over exaggeration, no university would ever be able to take on any international students if that was the cost to the student. 
3) I wanted to see whether me spending on third of my degree and all of masters will aid me in any way, to gaining employment status in america.
Thank you


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

I suggest you check out the price of masters programs in the USA. Bear in mind that the student must be able to show that they have enough money in their bank account to cover living expenses and tuition for the duration of the program. They have to show this before a visa can be issued. 

It is very very expensive and I wouldnt recommend it to be honest.The majority of international students are from rich families in Asia. There isnt typically a large european presence


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

People are not exaggerating about the cost of schooling for an international student.

Take UW for example:  Graduate Admission Information
Tuition alone is $30k.

I came here as an F-1 student and I shudder to think how much money my parents took out of their retirements for me to study here. Try the H-1B route, if you can.

Good luck...


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Add to that books, health insurance, flights, transportation and accomodation....

The cost is extreme.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One big advantage of going to the US on a company backed transfer is that many companies in the US will pay for you to go to school and get a masters degree - though usually this is on your own time, over and above your duties at work. It's not an "easy" way to get your degree, but it is well regarded in the job market when you look to cash in on that degree by finding a new job. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bizzymum (May 18, 2009)

You can look at the Canadian skilled workers list and use it in regards to marketability in the US. Right now in this terrible recession there is a need for certain professions that there are always a shortage of and it depends on the state you are looking at. The US is HUGE and every region is as unique like its own country. I live in the South (Texas) and there is a need for teachers, nurses, IT specialists with heavy certification and experience, police officers, government workers and anything else in the medical field. 
Right now corporate people are sitting on pins and needles because they are getting let go left, right and centre because they are trying to downsize and close many corporations. I have friends who are accountants and having trouble finding work and people who were enjoying 6 figure salaries are finding themselves out of work. 
If you have connections which are paramount to landing a good job in the US, you will be able to get your foot in the door until you build up your experience.
In other parts of the country there may be other needs, but the core needs for teachers, public servants and health care workers is EVERYWHERE and most stable. 
I hope this helps a bit. Also you need to have full time employment to get health care benefits, or you will receive huge bills for basic care and be prepared to pay between $150-500/mth or more for health care insurance depending who is being covered ie just yourself, yourself and children, yourself and spouse, or entire family.


----------

